# Lenspen Reviewed



## Kenom (Jun 5, 2007)

Timelord at LPF recommended a product that I've taken the time to purchase and review. The lenspen is perfect for cleaning the lenses on damned near anything that has glass or plastic. I've used it on everything I can think of and havn't been dissapointed yet. I will go through and show you how effective this thing is. 

You can find the lenspen here! www.lenspen.com 

The pictures I took were from a webcam that had an upgraded lens from a security camera so it's of pretty good quality. I also cleaned it with the lenspen  but they are in no way shape or form as good as the pictures taken by the microscope in the test of the product by a university. http://www.lenspen.com/403 click on test results.

I actually called the company to find the longest barrel on a lenspen and which product would work best for getting inside smaller aperatures on lasers and the product they recommended was the MicroPro Lenspen

The pictures:

The lenspen MicroPro and Cellclear






















The lens.











The DREADED FINGERPRINT (on a crystal ball)






You can actually see the lenspen removes the oils I didn't even know was there











Finished Product on the lens itself. (this lens has a scratch on it so it had a tendency to accumalate the carbon they use to clean with in the crevice created by the scratch.)






Conclusion?

This thing ROCKS! I've used it on so many things in my home it's unbelievable. Flatbed Scanner, digital camera, webcam, security camera's, Lasers, flashlight lenses, crystals and the cellclear works awesome to clean off the digital camera lens on my Treo 650







At $8.95 SHIPPED. I recommend this to anyone who has a laser and gets dust and debris inside the aperature of your laser. They are currently running a promotion if you buy the lenspen you get a Cellclear for free and you just can't beat this. It sure beats using a q-tip and alcohol which can be hard to carry with you while your out showing off your lasers. This fits right in your pocket and BAM out it comes. 10 seconds later your using a nice clear beamed laser. I've found that the initial cleaning takes a bit longer than 10 seconds but not much.


----------



## Gazoo (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Kenom,
Thanks for reminding me I have one of those...lol. I will try to find it. I don't remember where I bought mine from but it does work very well. I used it for cleaning the lens on my projector. I see it would be perfect for laser lenses. Nice review.


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 5, 2007)

This looks interesting indeed ...


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice work there... :twothumbs

How do you think it would work on projector lasers, or plug in ones? First surface mirrors?


----------



## SenKat (Jun 7, 2007)

allthatwhichis said:


> Nice work there... :twothumbs
> 
> How do you think it would work on projector lasers, or plug in ones? First surface mirrors?


 
Ah...FS mirrors....GREAT idea ! If the pics they post are any indication of the quality of their product, I would personally hazard a guess that it would be fantastic for FS mirrors !


----------



## Kenom (Jun 7, 2007)

I used it on my little laser light show and it cleaned that mirror up perfectly. If it's glass, you can expect it to remove everything cept scratches.


----------



## CodeOfLight (Jun 7, 2007)

How long does it last before it is all clogged up with oils, etc? Doesn't the cleaning tip itself get used up fairly quickly?


----------



## luigi (Jun 7, 2007)

I wrote a small review of the SIMA PLE lens pen here:
http://edcreviews.blogspot.com/2006/12/sima-ple-lens-cleaner.html
I'm on the second one, the first one lasted about 2 years until the cleaning tip wasn't very effective. I used it for my camera lens, flashlights and for my sunglasses too so it got very intensive usage.
I bought it from flashlightlens.com in case anyone is interested.

Luigi


----------



## stevetexas (Jun 8, 2007)

I have one of these picked up from radioshack. yep - they work wonderfully.


----------



## picrthis (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes I have one of them too, they really do work; surprised it took so long for the word to get out. :twothumbs


----------



## SenKat (Jun 9, 2007)

Dangit, guys...I am going broke with all these great suggestions !


----------



## Timelord (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not just a pretty face :twothumbs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a standard Sima LensPen; it is much too large to fit the apertures in laser pointers.
The next time I have any $$$ at my disposal, I'll have to pick up the "micro" version.


----------



## Timelord (Jun 21, 2007)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I have a standard Sima LensPen; it is much too large to fit the apertures in laser pointers.
> The next time I have any $$$ at my disposal, I'll have to pick up the "micro" version.


I have the micro version and the tip is 6mm wide so it will make mincemeat of any dirt on laser, not to mention you cameras, telescopes etc will love you for the 1st class treatment you gave them :twothumbs


----------



## badhorsey (Jun 27, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday. My 55mw Leadlight 105 was a bit speckly and not up to its former glory.

Sadly the lenspen was too big for the aperture. So, out came the pliers and after a hairy five minutes, I got the cap off the 105 for the first time.

Applied the Lenspen - WOW. As good as new!

Can't recommend enough - I got mine off eBay for buttons.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 30, 2007)

I just ordered one...so I'll soon find out how well it works on my lasers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sable (Jun 30, 2007)

These little guys are also GREAT for cleaning dSLR camera sensors - you don't have to apply hardly any pressure, and it usually gets quite a lot (if not all of) the dust that invariably accumulates on them.

The brush isn't the right kind of material like those funny dedicated "Sensor Brushes" - I'm not 100% sure what the difference is (The Sensor Brushes are softer, which could be the biggest one), but the pen part is awesome.


----------



## Kenom (Jul 1, 2007)

I should say that if you really want it to fit inside the barrel of your lasers or the majority of them you have to get the MICRO. I'm pretty sure any of the others have a fairly large head and won't fit inside the aperature unless you take off the head.

I am unsure as to if the head will accumulate debris and dirt and get dirty. the manufacturer claims that it will always pick up a new collection of cleaning compound. They do claim that it's only good for so many cleanings so I would imagine that it will eventually get dirty and need to be replaced.

Update. Directly from the manufacturer the price has gone up for the Micro. $14.95 shipped.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 1, 2007)

The one I ordered was the Micro; so we'll soon know how well (or if) it cleans laser pointer lenses.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 8, 2007)

Well guess what?
The "micro" is still too large in diameter to fit inside the apertures of green laser pointers. :shakehead
All I can do here is hope that the laser in need of lens care has a removeable front cap.


----------



## greenlight (Jul 8, 2007)

I need a lens cleaner specifically for my cameras. What lens cleaner would be ideal for this application?


----------



## Kenom (Jul 8, 2007)

what size camera?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 8, 2007)

Just to let everybody know, I destroyed one of my Blu-ray lasers with the Sima Micro LensPen.





If you have an expensive laser with a fixed (non-adjustable) lens, you'd be playing with fire if you used this instrument on it. :shakehead


----------



## Kenom (Jul 8, 2007)

How did you destroy the laser? did it pull off the AR coating? I'm curious.

Noticed in your thread that it pushed the lens into the housing? I'd have to say that's not the fault of the lenspen but shabby construction of the laser optics. It should not move easily and if it did then it wasn't mounted in place very well.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 8, 2007)

The lens got pushed into the housing; as it's not a focusable or adjustable unit, it would be extremely difficult at best (impossible at worst) to bring it back out. I did meet with some limited success beating the living tweedle out of the laser lens-down on a concrete surface, but even after repeated beatings, I was not able to move the lens quite as far out as it was when I purchased the unit.

The lens itself has no AR coating that I'm aware of.


----------



## SenKat (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow ! How hard did you push down when you were trying to clean the lense ?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 8, 2007)

I did not push down that hard at all - no more pressure than I'd apply against *ANY* lens using the LensPen or any other cleaning instrument for that matter.


----------



## SenKat (Jul 8, 2007)

Oooof, man - that sucks  Have you emailed CL yet ?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 8, 2007)

I just did just that...we'll soon see what he has to say...fingers crossed everybody!!! :fingers_crossed:


----------

